# Schutztür



## Hitschkock (18 August 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

Gibt es eine Vorschrift für die Verriegelten Zuhaltungen wenn die Maschine Spannungsfrei geschaltet ist.
Wann muss das Schloß zu öffnen ein oder geschloßen bleiben.


Ich kenne einige BAZ Herrsteller bei denen die Arbeitsraum Tür zu bleibt wenn man die Maschine abschaltet und schlimmer
wenn die Tür auf war und abgeschaltet wurde, wenn jetzt jemand im Innenraum arbeitet und sich durch eine unbedachte bewegung die Tür schliest " ätsch gefangen".


Was ist bei solchen Türen richtig?​


----------



## Sockenralf (18 August 2012)

Hallo,
wenn hinter der Türe eine nachlaufende Masse ist gibt´s m. M. nach nix anderes wie:
Entriegeln MIT SPANNUNG

Ich meine, sowas auch bei Schmersal im Katalog gelesen zu haben

Zum "einsperren" gibt´s mittlerweile Schalter mit Notentriegelung von Innen

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2012)

Oft schreiben es die 'C-Normen' einfach vor das mit Spannung entriegelt werden muss. 

Gegen die Gefahr des einschließen gibt es Schalter mit Fluchtenriegelung.


----------



## Safety (18 August 2012)

Hallo,
ja die gibt es:
DIN EN ISO 12100:2010
EN 1088
und besonders die DIN EN ISO 13855 die gibt Dir eine Formel an wann Du eine Sicherheitsgerichetet Zuhaltung benötigst.
Kostenlos BGI575


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2012)

Hallo,

gib mal "Zuhaltung" bei der Suche ein. Da findest Du einiges, insbesondere
auch Lösungen, die Kollegen aus dem Forum schon mal realisiert haben
incl. Begründung.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gegen die Gefahr des einschließen gibt es Schalter mit Fluchtenriegelung.



Und im Brandfall will die Fuererwehr bei ausgeschalteter Anlage hinein. Deshalb waren bei uns lange Jahre die Schutztüren spannungslos entriegelt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und im Brandfall will die Fuererwehr bei ausgeschalteter Anlage hinein. Deshalb waren bei uns lange Jahre die Schutztüren spannungslos entriegelt.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das müssen ja endlose Diskussionen zwischen Sicherheitsfahkraft und Feuerwehr gewesen sein


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das müssen ja endlose Diskussionen zwischen Sicherheitsfahkraft und Feuerwehr gewesen sein



Eigentlich nicht. Unsere Anlagen haben meist so kurze Nachlaufzeiten, dass keine Gefährdung durch spannungslos entriegelte Schutztüren entsteht.
Neue Anlagen rüsten wir mit Pilz PSENsgate aus. Dort kann ist das kein Thema mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das müssen ja endlose Diskussionen zwischen Sicherheitsfahkraft und Feuerwehr gewesen sein



Also mein Tarif für eine Schutztür mit elektrischer *Ver*riegelung sind 10 Biermarken auf dem Feuerwehrfest. :sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also mein Tarif für eine Schutztür mit elektrischer *Ver*riegelung sind 10 Biermarken auf dem Feuerwehrfest. :sm24:
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Die Bielefelder Feuerwehr fordert doch nur Fluchtendriegelungen vom Tatort weg, also raus 
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b..._den_Brandstiftern_in_den_eigenen_Reihen.html


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also mein Tarif für eine Schutztür mit elektrischer *Ver*riegelung sind 10 Biermarken auf dem Feuerwehrfest. :sm24:



Wir haben - in diesem Fall leider - eine Werksfeuerwehr 

Bei deinem teuren Tarif, würd ich dir Sicherheitshandschuhe für den Nachhause-Weg empfehlen, nicht dass dir noch jemand auf die Hände steigt beim Heimlaufen 

Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (19 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen haben meist so kurze Nachlaufzeiten, dass keine Gefährdung durch spannungslos entriegelte Schutztüren entsteht.



Das ist bei uns auch so.  :s12:

Das mit den Handschuhen ist eine gute Idee, muss ich mal in die Risikobeurteilung aufnehmen... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## robomann2011 (10 April 2013)

Hi, 

ich hätte da auch noch mal eine Frage zu.

Die Türen werden von einem Roboter gesteuert, ver-, und entriegeln. Wenn jetzt Not-Aus gedrückt wird, schaltet der Roboter die Ausgänge für entriegeln aber nicht mehr frei.

Wäre es erlaubt, eine zusätliche Freigabe für die entriegelung der Türen über einen Öffnerkontakt eines Sicherheitsrelais zu schalten?

Sprich, wenn der Not-Aus gedrückt ist und alle Teile Spannungsfrei und Bewegungslos sind, werden die Türen entriegeln. Können aber nur mit dem Türöffner Griff geöffnet werden.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob das so umsetzbar wäre!?

Mfg robo


----------



## Safety (14 April 2013)

Hallo,
Gegenfrage, warum haltet Ihr die Tür zu, wenn die Gefährdung beendet ist dann kann die Zuhaltung aufgehen aber nicht vorher.
Es gibt Zuhaltungen mit Fluchtentriegelung hier ist dann eine Flucht von innen möglich.


----------



## Matze001 (14 April 2013)

Was ich schon gesehen habe bei Türen die stromlos verriegelt sind:

Warnhinweis an jeder Tür + Doku, dass bei betreten der Anlage für Wartungs/Instandhaltungsarbeiten die Türen bzw. Zungen der Betätiger mit Schlössern so zu sichern sind, dass die Türen nicht (aus versehen) verriegelt werden können.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## robomann2011 (15 April 2013)

@safety,

ich versteh deine Frage nicht ganz!? Ist das nicht genau das Problem welches ich habe und dafür eine Lösung suche? 

Bitte erklär mir, wie du das meinst?

@matze,

das ist doch sowie so Standard oder?!  Also ich geh in keine Anlage, ohne Sie vorher gegen Wiederanlauf zu sichern und darauf hin zu weisen, das ich mich gerade darin befinde.

Habe aber jetzt schon in Erfahrung bringen könne, das wenn der Roboter und alle Drehenden Teile über Stillstandswächter abgefragt werden, man dann die Türen automatisch entriegeln darf, so bald der Not-Aus gedrückt wurde?!

mfg robo


----------



## Safety (20 April 2013)

Hallo,
also was will ich damit sagen, eine Zuhaltung hat den Zweck eine Schutztür solange zuzuhalten bis die Gefährdung beendet ist und ein Not-Halt darf keine neue Gefährdung erzeugen.
Also wenn die Zuhaltung eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann muss diese auch erfüllt werden.
Es gibt Zuhaltungen mit  Not.- Fluchtentriegelung sowas würde ich da nehmen.


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

Noch eine Anekdote dazu:

Kunde produziert auf einer Maschine die sehr stark entflammbares Material verarbeitet. 
Hier ist festgestellt worden: Not-Halt entriegelt die Tür. Eine Gefährdung entsteht (Eingriff in rotierende Maschinenteile möglich). Jedoch ist die Gefahr die durch ein verriegelt halten der Tür und weiter brennen der Maschine ausgeht sehr viel größer als wenn sie Freigibt und der Bediener mit den Löscharbeiten beginnen kann.

Wir automatisieren Maschinen von einem Hersteller der die Türschalter elektrisch verriegelt. Sie bleiben so lang verriegelt bis alle Bewegungen abgeschlossen sind, nur bei Stromausfall besteht hier das Risiko der Verletzung. Seine Lösung: Aufkleber. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (20 April 2013)

Hallo,
die Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend!
Aber wenn ein Brandrisiko besteht setzt man auch Automatische Löschanlagen ein, siehe Werkzeugmaschinen.
Es gibt wie geschrieben auch Zuhaltungen die man im Notfall von außen öffnen kann, also sind solche Ausnahme Situationen auch abdeck bar ohne weitere Gefährdungen zu erzeugen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2013)

Man könnte doch eine Feuerlöschanlage mit anschließender WD40 Dusche installieren.

ich setzte seit neuesten Schalter ein dir der Herr Safety mir auf eine Messe empfohlen hat,
ich bin äußerst zufrieden (außer mit dem Preis​)


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

Da gebe ich dir Recht!

Automatische Brandlöschanlagen werden dort eingesetzt wo es geht, aber da ist es leider nicht möglich!
Diese von dir beschriebenen Zuhaltungen sind mir aber neu, hast du ein Beispiel für mich?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (20 April 2013)

Hallo,
z.B. hier:


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

Ach die kenn ich doch!

Aber nur mit Notentriegelung von Innen, aber nicht von Außen. Hab jetzt beim Überfliegen auch nichts davon gefunden.aber irgendwie ist es auch grad zu spät für sowas ...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (20 April 2013)

Sorry such nach Hilfsentriegelung.
Wieso spät, wir Sicherheitstechniker sind immer im Dienst!


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

Hab dann mal nach der Hilfsentsperrung gesucht...  

Da du immer im Dienst bist: Habt ihr auch was für Beladetüren im Angebot? Da ist das ganze nicht mehr ganz so einfach (man muss es erreichen können etc)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## robomann2011 (22 April 2013)

Hi, erst mal Danke für die verschiedenen Beiträge!

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe ja geschrieben, das alle Beweiglichen Teile über Stillstandssensoren, oder entsprechende Ausgänge der FU´s abgefragt werden. 

Alle Stillstandsmeldungen laufen in Reihe auf einen Öffnerkontakt eines Sicherheitsrelais, welches den NOT-Aus Zustand der Anlage kontrolliert.

Sollte nun Not-Aus gedrückt und dadurch alle Beweglichen Teile abgeschaltet werden, geben die Stillstandssensoren frei und durch den Öffnerkontakt, werden die Türen entriegelt.

Sie sind sonst, bis auf anforderung Zugang stänig verriegelt!

Ist das nun zulässig oder nicht? 

Bin mir sicher das es funktioniert, aber nicht ob es erlaubt ist.


----------

